# my son's first buck



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

It took a while to post but I finally got around to it. First the story.
we got out of the house around 7 am not to early but we where hunting some fields around town that a friend owns and has seen some deer in so we headed off right outside of town we saw a nice 2 point in the alfalfa fields but I did not have permission to hunt this area so we just looked at him and wished. we headed to my friends field its always good for rabbits because of the sage that grows in the first 5 acres we got to the gate and I loaded the muzzleloader for my son but told him to leave the cap off until we got inside the property we just opened the gate and Kyle spotted a nice 4 point at 90 yards a little far for him but the deer was standing broad side and looking at us he just came over the fence from some alfalfa and wheat fields heading back up to the hills I told Kyle to put the cap in and take careful aim on the bucks vitals he shot the buck didn't even flinch just stood there for a few minutes then ran off at this point I realized I left the bullets so I went back to the jeep and got them then we reloaded at that moment before even getting the new bullet into the muzzle a 3 point jumped the fence at 35 yards I tried to hurry as fast as I could but by the time I got the bullet all the way to the powder it had walked to about 55 yards into the sagebrush we could still get a broadside shot but he was pushing 65 yards up hill Kyle once again put in the cap then shot I looked through the bino's and saw the deer shake his head like a bee flew past his ears but was not hit. we waited there for another 35- 40 minutes but all we saw was does then my friends dad pulled up to the gate and honked we where not that far so I went to make sure he new it was us when I got down there he said he just saw 3 nice deer down by his stock tank that if Kyle wanted to try for one of them we could follow him. I asked my son and he was all for it. So I had him take the cap out of his gun and we followed on. we just got to the stock yard when we saw around 30 deer all doe's and fawns my son pointed out 5 deer by the river all doe's I said. Even the ones under the tree he asked? I hadn't even seen those ones but sure enough 2 bucks one smaller than the other Kyle wanted to jump out right then but I said hold on the road goes within 20 yards of them and the way you been shooting we better get close I kidded. we pulled right beside the deer at 30 yards Kyle jumped out of the truck put his cap in and pointed at the larger of the deer just then the smaller one jumped in front of the bigger deer I told him to shoot that one if he wanted to next thing I heard was boom and the deer jumped hit. YOU GOT HIM I yelled he started jumping up and down I have never seen him so excited. Sounds like an easy hunt and your right it was. but I have never had a hunt so easy in my life and my Son was not going to be able to hunt Opening rifle this year because his mom is taking him to Disney world so this was all an unplanned hunt I though the tag would go to waste then a friend called me and said my son could use his muzzle loader my son has never shot it or any muzzle loader before so I called a buddy to see if we could hunt his land on the second day of muzzle opener and he said yes so thanks to all who had a part in this deer for my son HIS FIRST here are pictures








the hunting party









my son's 2 point it was a 3 poit but one antler is broke on the deers right side


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

lets try these pictures again 








the hunting party









Kyles first buck 2 x3 with the 3rd broken off









one happy son


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son on his first deer. that pretty neat that your friends helped you and him out. congrtas to them to.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the pics, glad you all had a good time...


----------

